# Lens Dot's



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok, so I have reached the end of my experiment of shooting fiber pins indoors. Just to many variables as to lighting, fiber color, shadows etc.. So now I have one of those dot kits with orange, black and yellow dots of various size. What is everyone's opinion as to which color is best for indoor vegas face? I am using an orange dot at the moment but need to get over to the indoor range to see how it works so far I like it. The size I picked 1/8th seems ok for 20yds indoor but is much to large to use out beyond 30yds outdoors. Think I should have tried this sooner.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

You say much too large to use outdoors beyond 30yds. 

What's the target?


----------



## cshs (Apr 25, 2011)

I use a black dot with a diameter of .200 on a 4x power lens with a 1/16" peep. Covers up most of white dot on a five spot. I was having a problem with movement and wanting to see the x. Go Big.


----------



## Patdoc (Jan 23, 2013)

I like a black dot, shows up better for me.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I think, that if you prefer a dot, ....a plain black dot is still the best to use, because nothing you shoot at, is black or so dark, that a black dot won't show up. 
as for size,..... the magnification, focal distance that you need, to have a clear sight picture, whether or not you use a lens in your peep (clarifier, or verifier) and just how big a dot you prefer to see against the target's face, dictates what size dot you need to use. there is of course the fact that too small a dot on the lens, doesn't show up in the sight picture, as well.
the level of stress you have in your aiming process, has a large influence on how well you shoot. the above aspects all have influence on that stress level.
it's pretty much the same as it always has been as far back as I can remember, when using a scope.


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

I like .060" Orange fiber pin in a drilled lens for indoor Vegas Spots and 5 Spots. For FITA Field I also like the Orange Fiber in a .029". For 3D I like the Green Fiber in a .029". Both FITA Field and 3D I use an up pin setup in my scope body so I can shoot with the lens removed.


----------



## SILVERWOLF_73 (Apr 8, 2007)

I shot an orange dot for years my son had the same set up but had trouble seeing the orange dot depending on the lighting so I had him switch to a black dot so he could see. I now use a circle on my lens because I always moved my dot to see the x. it never mattered what size I used it was always the same.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks, some very good info.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I've used a ring, for the last 20 years or so. my circle is about 5/i6" diameter, on the lens and fits just inside the white on a 5-spot target, for my set up and eyes. I changed to a circle for the exact same reason. ... moving the dot to see the X. it's also so much more relaxing to look at, for me.
I often wonder, how many people are having this same problem, and don't realize they are, because "a dot" is what they see most people use.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

First started using an O-Ring in scope back in 77, Frank Pearson & I shot together a lot & he suggested it & has worked well, Now I am using a True Spot lens & has helped as I am also using a yellow clarifier with it.


----------



## Archer43 (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a 5/16" black ring on my lens (6x lens with a 1/32" peep indoors and 3/32" peep outdoors).

Indoors I shoot the FITA18 rounds, 40cm vertical three spot, or a Portsmouth round on a 60cm vertical three spot.
On the 40cm face the Gold 9 and 10 zones are framed perfectly inside the ring.
Also works nicely on the 80cm face at 30m and 50m.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I shoot an orange dot on a 4x lens 1/8" yellow clarifer. I have tried it all and the orange dot just a little bigger than the vegas 10 ring has seemed to work best for me. Orange was a little calmer than black for me, I think because the black stood out so much more. In all honesty in most lighting conditions my orange dot is pretty dull almost a dark grey so doesn't stand out as much as black. With my float when I'm set up right I can hold to where I never see the 10 or 5 spot x, kind of lets me know things are right. I liked the rings and true spot lens I shot, but if I got a few on the left side of the x eventually my eye would draw to it and I would miss one out left. I believe you have to try them all and try them for a few months as a switch from a ring to a dot is huge and for a long time your eye will want to see the x and peak. Just my thoughts take if for the price you paid for it


----------

